# Identificar componente de cargador de batería taladro Black and Decker



## manu12 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hola, tengo un cargador de batería para taladro black and decker que no carga, cuando pongo la batería a cargar se enciende el led verde fijo indicando como que está cargada pero en realidad no está cargada, la batería está probada con otro cargador y carga perfectamente. 
He desmontado el cargador, he medido la tensión del transformador, diodos, transistores y resistencias y están bien, pero hay un componente que creo que es una resistencia ptc o ntc que encuentro sospechosa, esta resistencia esta pegada con una especie de resina o masilla en el interior de un pin que creo que es para medir la temperatura de carga. 
En el encapsulado aunque está deteriorado se puede leer lo que parece el número 103, y donde va conectada a la placa pone T+ y T-, me gustaría saber que tipo de resistencia es, es decir ntc o ptc, si el 103 se refiere a 10k, y que tipo de resina es, he pensado pegarla con silicona térmica, adjunto fotos para que lo veais, gracias de antemano. 
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2017)

Fotos de la placa ?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 10, 2017)

Foto del lado de las pistas estaria faltando


----------



## manu12 (Feb 10, 2017)

Ya lo he identificado, es un termistor de 10k ntc, he hecho una prueba y aunque la resistencia mide mas de 14k, al aumentarle la temperatura baja la resistencia.


----------

